
Looking for advice on improving documentation/community posts - jackyzheng
Hey there guys, I&#x27;m currently doing my first internship, and just finished documenting my first project with AWS IoT.<p>The company I work for focuses on developing a security module for the Raspberry Pi that holds an embedded private key that cannot be read&#x2F;exported and I did a write-up on how to use this key to authenticate with AWS IoT.<p>Just wanted to get some feedback on I can improve documentation&#x2F;community posts. Since I&#x27;ve been so head deep in this project I just wanted some fresh perspectives, thanks!<p>Here&#x27;s the link to my community post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.zymbit.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;aws-iot-authentication-and-data-publishing-with-zymkey-4i-certificate&#x2F;214
======
chi17
Create a group/organization for the project or company, and put the
documentation in a project under that group/organization in GitHub, preferably
along with the project, which preferably has an open-source license that's
appropriate (Apache and MIT are popular, and be careful not to use a license
just because it's sounds cool or irreverant- often they won't pass Legal):
[https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
list.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.en.html)

